# Audio tube build



## bf750fundy

hey all, just got back from a bada** weekend of riding and realized i need a tube! so went today and got me some 6" tube with 2 90"s.i got an amp and speakers lined up but thinking how i would run the power and ground for the amp to the 12 volt cig lighter. thats my first question, also i have virtually NO room on the front so was gunna rig up sumthing to have it behind me, im sure il be able to hear it fine but just curious cuz havnt seen it before, let me know whatcha think, thanks:goodnews:


----------



## whoolieshop

I think most people avoid having them on the rear racks because if you ride deep water a lot you might not be able to hear it so good under water  

Depending on the amp you select will dictate if you can even use a cig lighter adapter, if the fuses in your amp are rated higher than the fuse on your cig lighter I would advise NOT hooking it up there, you'll likely end up with a blown fuse and no tunes. If you're riding a brute force it might take out the ignition fuse and leave you dead on the trail.

That being said most any cig lighter adapter will work from radio shack or the auto parts store, some have switches built in so it makes it easy to tell if it's off or on. It doesn't matter what the adapter is for just cut the end off, strip it back and wire it up.

The positive wire from the adapter needs to go to your remote turn on / +12 volt feed into the amp if you're running it all from there, if not then just to the remote side. 

Personally I think I would go straight to the battery with a switch if it were going on the rear rack, it's shorter and you won't have a 12 volt plug and wire draped across your wheeler.


----------



## bf750fundy

pondtunes said:


> I think most people avoid having them on the rear racks because if you ride deep water a lot you might not be able to hear it so good under water
> 
> Depending on the amp you select will dictate if you can even use a cig lighter adapter, if the fuses in your amp are rated higher than the fuse on your cig lighter I would advise NOT hooking it up there, you'll likely end up with a blown fuse and no tunes. If you're riding a brute force it might take out the ignition fuse and leave you dead on the trail.
> 
> That being said most any cig lighter adapter will work from radio shack or the auto parts store, some have switches built in so it makes it easy to tell if it's off or on. It doesn't matter what the adapter is for just cut the end off, strip it back and wire it up.
> 
> The positive wire from the adapter needs to go to your remote turn on / +12 volt feed into the amp if you're running it all from there, if not then just to the remote side.
> 
> Personally I think I would go straight to the battery with a switch if it were going on the rear rack, it's shorter and you won't have a 12 volt plug and wire draped across your wheeler.


awsome, thanks for that i totally agree with that, im looking to get this done by next weekend so i will have most of my parts tommorow but if i were to run her straight to the batt could i just throw a swith on my hot site and go from there?also im not looking to be the loudest beast out there haha cuz my exhaust is close haha but just sum tunes for messen in the muck, i appreciate the input :chewbacca:


----------



## whoolieshop

You can wire the +12 volt side of the amp straight to the battery as well as ground, then run the remote lead anywhere convenient to a switch, so you could have a lighted switch up near the pod if you desired. 

The amp won't draw down your battery with the remote switch in the off position.


----------



## bf750fundy

so im just finishen up this build because i finally got my parts haha but was thinken when i strip my 12 volt cig adapter do i hook up my positve to there and negative to the other wire?? i just dont wanna poop my amp


----------



## whoolieshop

bf750fundy said:


> so im just finishen up this build because i finally got my parts haha but was thinken when i strip my 12 volt cig adapter do i hook up my positve to there and negative to the other wire?? i just dont wanna poop my amp



Yep that will do fine in most cases, you'll also need to run a jumper from the +12 volt terminal on the amp to the remote terminal on the amp. This way it comes on whenever you plug it in, no need for a switch unless you just want one so you can leave it plugged in 24/7

You can verify which wire is which using a multi meter


----------



## bf750fundy

perfect, you have been very helpfull throughout this and it is much appreciated, il throw the flat black paint i got on her then when the rain stops il throw some pics up and a lil vid :rockn:


----------

